# Should I stay or Should I go?



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello all, first post. My wife and I have been married 21 yrs but on and off for the past 5. Basically, we both have needs that apparently can't effectively be met by the other. She has pretty severe anxiety which keeps her from sleeping well and she'll frequently start fights with me about things I have no control over. For instance, she'll flop down and say she's bored with dishes, kids, life in general and I'll try to listen but it gets old as this comes up literally every week along with other daily problems. If I bring up a random unrelated thought, she'll swear I'm unsupportive and won't listen to her problems when I clearly have been listening for the past 45 min or whatever. Even though we both came from lower middle class backgrounds, I've been extremely fortunate to have had lots of career success which has allowed us a maid a couple of times a week, luxury cars, lots of houses, buildings and several businesses which I run. This used to be attractive to her, but now suddenly she wants a laid back guy who'll she'll have "connection" with. I've been listening to podcasts, watching videos and reading lots of books the past few years and they've made me realize what I'm looking for but unfortunately not how I can help someone who refused help with her anxiety. It created a giant fight if I mention therapy or medication even though we continually talk about how anxiety is ruining her happiness. It's tearing our marriage apart and I've got one foot out the door. As far as what I need, I think it's pretty simple. An occasional kiss when I get home, a peaceful home, some gratitude for the life we've created for ourselves, some physical intimacy. Basically, I'm sick of trying to make her life better at the expense of mine. Thoughts?


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

MCA123 said:


> Hello all, first post. My wife and I have been married 21 yrs but on and off for the past 5. Basically, we both have needs that apparently can't effectively be met by the other. She has pretty severe anxiety which keeps her from sleeping well and she'll frequently start fights with me about things I have no control over. For instance, she'll flop down and say she's bored with dishes, kids, life in general and I'll try to listen but it gets old as this comes up literally every week along with other daily problems. If I bring up a random unrelated thought, she'll swear I'm unsupportive and won't listen to her problems when I clearly have been listening for the past 45 min or whatever. Even though we both came from lower middle class backgrounds, I've been extremely fortunate to have had lots of career success which has allowed us a maid a couple of times a week, luxury cars, lots of houses, buildings and several businesses which I run. This used to be attractive to her, but now suddenly she wants a laid back guy who'll she'll have "connection" with. I've been listening to podcasts, watching videos and reading lots of books the past few years and they've made me realize what I'm looking for but unfortunately not how I can help someone who refused help with her anxiety. It created a giant fight if I mention therapy or medication even though we continually talk about how anxiety is ruining her happiness. It's tearing our marriage apart and I've got one foot out the door. As far as what I need, I think it's pretty simple. An occasional kiss when I get home, a peaceful home, some gratitude for the life we've created for ourselves, some physical intimacy. Basically, I'm sick of trying to make her life better at the expense of mine. Thoughts?


What do you mean on and off for the past 5 years?


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

We started discussing separation about 5 years ago and started the paperwork maybe 3 years ago. We moved to separate homes, but still saw each other frequently as we still care for and like each other. Eventually, we reconciled and bought another house together just as COVID lockdowns hit. We did OK through most of Covid but issues kept popping up. Eventually, we finalized the separation but remained in the same house and agreed to continue to work on things (I know, sounds weird). We have very open and frank discussions but are realistic that it might result in divorce sooner or later.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

MCA123 said:


> We started discussing separation about 5 years ago and started the paperwork maybe 3 years ago. We moved to separate homes, but still saw each other frequently as we still care for and like each other. Eventually, we reconciled and bought another house together just as COVID lockdowns hit. We did OK through most of Covid but issues kept popping up. Eventually, we finalized the separation but remained in the same house and agreed to continue to work on things (I know, sounds weird). We have very open and frank discussions but are realistic that it might result in divorce sooner or later.


Nothing sounds weird here. 😂
Sounds like y’all have grown apart.
Has she stated she wants a different man? Kinda seems like it if she is talking about someone laid back and connections with someone else.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, she actually had an emotional affair with someone who fits that bill about 3 years ago and I found out. She's admitted to me that when we were separated, she dated guys who were like this, but their lack of drive/ambition quickly started to annoy her  You can't win with her. She always wants what she can't have.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

MCA123 said:


> Yes, she actually had an emotional affair with someone who fits that bill about 3 years ago and I found out. She's admitted to me that when we were separated, she dated guys who were like this, but their lack of drive/ambition quickly started to annoy her  You can't win with her. She always wants what she can't have.


How do you know it was just an emotional affair. Have you dealt with it? Do you have children?


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

I knew the guy who lived 400 miles from us. There are times when she technically could have, but I don't think it got physical. I'm no Brad Pitt, but I'm in very good shape for 50+ and he is over 300 lbs and kind of sloppy, although admittedly, he's a fun guy to hang around. Some women would be physically attracted, but not her. I think the distance and phone kept it going as she wasn't physically with him. Believe it or not, I'm friendly with him and kind of feel bad for him as she pursued and he didn't know me at the time. I think my wife used him to make herself feel good. I found the phone bill and realized she'd texted with him thousands of times and talked over 1000 min in a month. Old high school friend she reacquainted herself with on Facebook .


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, we have 2 great kids. College and high school.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I vote for "go." It sounds like you care about your wife. But if she's not willing to get help for her emotional issues, you can only listen to her so much. 

Life is too damn short to spend it with someone who is sucking the life out of you because they have no satisfying life of their own.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

MCA123 said:


> I knew the guy who lived 400 miles from us. There are times when she technically could have, but I don't think it got physical. I'm no Brad Pitt, but I'm in very good shape for 50+ and he is over 300 lbs and kind of sloppy, although admittedly, he's a fun guy to hang around. Some women would be physically attracted, but not her. I think the distance and phone kept it going as she wasn't physically with him. Believe it or not, I'm friendly with him and kind of feel bad for him as she pursued and he didn't know me at the time. I think my wife used him to make herself feel good. I found the phone bill and realized she'd texted with him thousands of times and talked over 1000 min in a month. Old high school friend she reacquainted herself with on Facebook .


Do you think her weight is making her unhappy?


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

No, that was his weight. Her weight is fine.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

MCA123 said:


> No, that was his weight. Her weight is fine.


😂 My bad. I read that as hers. How did you feel about her having that emotional affair? Were I love yours exchanged?


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> 😂 My bad. I read that as hers. How did you feel about her having that emotional affair? Were I love yours exchanged?


No prob! When I realized what was happening, I felt super anxious and jealous, but she begged me to not leave and she'd stop talking to him. Now we still both do business with him and it's not an issue. I don't believe they ever got to the point of I love you's. She tells me that she doesn't want anyone else and wants it to work with me, but she doesn't do the things I tell her I need. No sex, no meals, no Anniversary gift, nothing...I feel like a chump typing this


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

MCA123 said:


> Hello all, first post. My wife and I have been married 21 yrs but on and off for the past 5. Basically, we both have needs that apparently can't effectively be met by the other. She has pretty severe anxiety which keeps her from sleeping well and she'll frequently start fights with me about things I have no control over. For instance, she'll flop down and say she's bored with dishes, kids, life in general and I'll try to listen but it gets old as this comes up literally every week along with other daily problems. If I bring up a random unrelated thought, she'll swear I'm unsupportive and won't listen to her problems when I clearly have been listening for the past 45 min or whatever. Even though we both came from lower middle class backgrounds, I've been extremely fortunate to have had lots of career success which has allowed us a maid a couple of times a week, luxury cars, lots of houses, buildings and several businesses which I run. This used to be attractive to her, but now suddenly she wants a laid back guy who'll she'll have "connection" with. I've been listening to podcasts, watching videos and reading lots of books the past few years and they've made me realize what I'm looking for but unfortunately not how I can help someone who refused help with her anxiety. It created a giant fight if I mention therapy or medication even though we continually talk about how anxiety is ruining her happiness. It's tearing our marriage apart and I've got one foot out the door. As far as what I need, I think it's pretty simple. An occasional kiss when I get home, a peaceful home, some gratitude for the life we've created for ourselves, some physical intimacy. Basically, I'm sick of trying to make her life better at the expense of mine. Thoughts?


She sounds bored and spoiled. Does she have a job? Also I’m sick of everything being diagnosed as anxiety. I don’t even think 90 percent of these diagnoses are accurate. 

Does she actually have “anxiety disorder” or is she just pissed off and unhappy with her life but refuses to do anything and just expects you to somehow magically provide her happiness which never works?


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

MCA123 said:


> No prob! When I realized what was happening, I felt super anxious and jealous, but she begged me to not leave and she'd stop talking to him. Now we still both do business with him and it's not an issue. I don't believe they ever got to the point of I love you's. She tells me that she doesn't want anyone else and wants it to work with me, but she doesn't do the things I tell her I need. No sex, no meals, no Anniversary gift, nothing...I feel like a chump typing this


So what does she provide? Seems you provide the financial means for a quality life.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> She sounds bored and spoiled. Does she have a job? Also I’m sick of everything being diagnosed as anxiety. I don’t even think 90 percent of these diagnoses are accurate.
> 
> Does she actually have “anxiety disorder” or is she just pissed off and unhappy with her life but refuses to do anything and just expects you to somehow magically provide her happiness which never works?


Yes, she is bored and spoiled. As far as anxiety, she does really seem to have a problem sleeping or even daily life. Covid made it even worse. Unfortunately, I'm her only sounding board so I bear the brunt of everything, which is usually tuned onto me. She doesn't need to work, but around the time all of this started, she practically forced me to buy a couple properties for her to work on or she was out. If I didn't, I wasn't being supportive. Ironically, what was supposed to make her happy actually makes her miserable.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Go.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> So what does she provide? Seems you provide the financial means for a quality life.


That's a good question...haha. We've already done the separation agreement and have split assets, so I'm not under her thumb that way. She's come full circle from thinking a career will make her happy back to a doing a few weekly yoga classes and having some rentals to tend to.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

MCA123 said:


> Yes, she is bored and spoiled. As far as anxiety, she does really seem to have a problem sleeping or even daily life. Covid made it even worse. Unfortunately, I'm her only sounding board so I bear the brunt of everything, which is usually tuned onto me. She doesn't need to work, but around the time all of this started, she practically forced me to buy a couple properties for her to work on or she was out. If I didn't, I wasn't being supportive. Ironically, what was supposed to make her happy actually makes her miserable.


She doesn’t sound pleasant. 

I don’t even know your question, do you feel guilt about if you were to let it go? Maybe you should just let her know you’ve tried everything you can and the situation is not improving, you aren’t happy either. See what she says. She’s gotta meet in the middle…


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think there is some guilt I'm feeling. Neither of our families have any divorces and it's tough to admit defeat. I think she's really just waiting on me to file, because she knows and tells me I deserve more. Granted, she says one thing and then can say the opposite 10 min later, but I think she realizes that she's not providing me with what I need. She's never responded well when I've shown her an article or shared a podcast, but I recently shared one of Suzanne Venker which explains that it's not in a man's nature to fight with a woman as well as some of the things men need (respect, peace, sex). I've been trying to tell her this stuff for a long time, but she always said it wasn't men in general, but just me. I said please listen to this and of course she refused and got mad. A few days later after a fight, she came back and said that she listened and she understands it. It made me feel good, but I've realized that she didn't say she'd change or provide those things (she hasn't), just that she understands them. It's one of her Jedi mind tricks...


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

MCA123 said:


> I've realized that she didn't say she'd change or provide those things (she hasn't), just that she understands them. It's one of her Jedi mind tricks...


And, thus far, she's getting away with these "tricks." Look, this relationship is toast. Figure out why you haven't completely moved on. Her issues are hers to own, not yours. You can't fix her. And, from what you've said, she doesn't want to fix herself.

Keeping up a charade for appearances or because nobody in the family has never divorced, does both of you a disservice. Life is about living, not appearances or cow towing to family expectations. Live authentically and leave her and her many issues behind. In the long run, I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

MCA123 said:


> Yes, she is bored and spoiled. As far as anxiety, she does really seem to have a problem sleeping or even daily life. Covid made it even worse. Unfortunately, I'm her only sounding board so I bear the brunt of everything, which is usually tuned onto me. She doesn't need to work, but around the time all of this started, she practically forced me to buy a couple properties for her to work on or she was out. If I didn't, I wasn't being supportive. Ironically, what was supposed to make her happy actually makes her miserable.


As someone who was married for 22 years to a man who loved to start fights, was not happy with his career, not happy with the place we lived in, not happy with the way I raised our children, but who would not hear of divorce or separation because he wanted to keep me, I feel some similarities with your situation. He changed careers and we moved to different places and he was still unhappy. Nothing could make him happy because his unhappiness stems from within himself. He did not want to hear about therapy; it was a taboo for him. He would complain about everything but would not want to fulfill any of my needs. I am a happy person by nature, but he killed every joy in me and the children because of his unhappiness. I always thought he has anxiety disorder, but that was my diagnosis because he refused to consult with a therapist. We divorced after 22 years of marriage and it has been a great relief for me and the children since we stopped hearing his complaints.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the responses. I know what to do but have been trying to avoid it for awhile.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

MCA123 said:


> I think there is some guilt I'm feeling. Neither of our families have any divorces and it's tough to admit defeat. I think she's really just waiting on me to file, because she knows and tells me I deserve more. Granted, she says one thing and then can say the opposite 10 min later, but I think she realizes that she's not providing me with what I need. She's never responded well when I've shown her an article or shared a podcast, but I recently shared one of Suzanne Venker which explains that it's not in a man's nature to fight with a woman as well as some of the things men need (respect, peace, sex). I've been trying to tell her this stuff for a long time, but she always said it wasn't men in general, but just me. I said please listen to this and of course she refused and got mad. A few days later after a fight, she came back and said that she listened and she understands it. It made me feel good, but I've realized that she didn't say she'd change or provide those things (she hasn't), just that she understands them. It's one of her Jedi mind tricks...


You sound like the male version of me. Reading everything, consulting forums, getting peer reviewed articles, podcasts, self help books. And then getting excited when he agrees to read ONE tiny thing and say something slightly positive and it’s like witnessing a miracle! It must mean something!!! It’s a crappy way to live. Most of the time my H just didn’t bother and acted like I was suggesting he take his appendix out and serve it to me, not read or listen to something. Literally roll his eyes or sigh. It sucks.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeah, I don’t really notice it about myself until I take a step back and really look at the situation. Very easy trap to fall into.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

MCA123 said:


> Hello all, first post. My wife and I have been married 21 yrs but on and off for the past 5. Basically, we both have needs that apparently can't effectively be met by the other. She has pretty severe anxiety which keeps her from sleeping well and she'll frequently start fights with me about things I have no control over. For instance, she'll flop down and say she's bored with dishes, kids, life in general and I'll try to listen but it gets old as this comes up literally every week along with other daily problems. If I bring up a random unrelated thought, she'll swear I'm unsupportive and won't listen to her problems when I clearly have been listening for the past 45 min or whatever. Even though we both came from lower middle class backgrounds, I've been extremely fortunate to have had lots of career success which has allowed us a maid a couple of times a week, luxury cars, lots of houses, buildings and several businesses which I run. This used to be attractive to her, but now suddenly she wants a laid back guy who'll she'll have "connection" with. I've been listening to podcasts, watching videos and reading lots of books the past few years and they've made me realize what I'm looking for but unfortunately not how I can help someone who refused help with her anxiety. It created a giant fight if I mention therapy or medication even though we continually talk about how anxiety is ruining her happiness. It's tearing our marriage apart and I've got one foot out the door. As far as what I need, I think it's pretty simple. An occasional kiss when I get home, a peaceful home, some gratitude for the life we've created for ourselves, some physical intimacy. Basically, I'm sick of trying to make her life better at the expense of mine. Thoughts?


Is she going through perimenopause or menopause. This can cause a huge impact on a woman's emotional, mental and physical health. She starts to reevaluate everything in her life, including her marriage.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

MCA123 said:


> I think there is some guilt I'm feeling. Neither of our families have any divorces and it's tough to admit defeat. I think she's really just waiting on me to file, because she knows and tells me I deserve more. Granted, she says one thing and then can say the opposite 10 min later, but I think she realizes that she's not providing me with what I need. She's never responded well when I've shown her an article or shared a podcast, but I recently shared one of Suzanne Venker which explains that it's not in a man's nature to fight with a woman as well as some of the things men need (respect, peace, sex). I've been trying to tell her this stuff for a long time, but she always said it wasn't men in general, but just me. I said please listen to this and of course she refused and got mad. A few days later after a fight, she came back and said that she listened and she understands it. It made me feel good, but I've realized that she didn't say she'd change or provide those things (she hasn't), just that she understands them. It's one of her Jedi mind tricks...


Has she told you, what her needs are and what she needs from you? 
If she has, how have you met her needs. I am just trying to find out as you seem to have the perfect life but something is missing. Did you guys grow apart when you were running all your businesses and she was left to take care of the kids and household? It happens


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, I believe she is going through perimenopause. There were problems before but this escalated them.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

aine said:


> Has she told you, what her needs are and what she needs from you?
> If she has, how have you met her needs. I am just trying to find out as you seem to have the perfect life but something is missing. Did you guys grow apart when you were running all your businesses and she was left to take care of the kids and household? It happens


She always says she wants connection. She says we don’t laugh, we don’t share inside jokes etc. We absolutely do laugh a lot but I am pretty guarded with her after being repeatedly hurt by here when I open up. Early on, I worked a lot but I’ve practically been retired for about 10 years. I own businesses etc but set my own schedule and don’t work very many hours.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

aine said:


> Has she told you, what her needs are and what she needs from you?
> If she has, how have you met her needs. I am just trying to find out as you seem to have the perfect life but something is missing. Did you guys grow apart when you were running all your businesses and she was left to take care of the kids and household? It happens


As far as how I’ve met these needs I’ve tried my best but probably fell short. The connection that she’s looking for has been severed with her continual anxiety and past affair. I guess I will always be a bit guarded with her after our history.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You are trying to push a rope.

Download and read “ No More Mr Nice Guy” by glover its a free download and short.

Life is short and at your age it’s getting shorter. You are only a chump if you allow it. Sounds like you vent and complain but do nothing. It’s no surprise that nothing changes.

Advice, etc. will do nothing for you if you fail to apply it.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Marc878 said:


> You are trying to push a rope.
> 
> Download and read “ No More Mr Nice Guy” by glover its a free download and short.
> 
> ...


I’ve read it and just lent it to a nice guy friend. I completely fit the profile.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

MCA123 said:


> I’ve read it and just lent it to a nice guy friend. I completely fit the profile.


That’s good and half the battle knowing what the problem is. Most spin their wheels working on the wrong things.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

‘I think she’s just waiting for me to file’ 

Ahhh, another one of those, sigh. Wanting everyone else to be responsible for everything.

So unhappy, sick of their lives, sick of their spouses and want the happy vibrant spouse to even do the hard work when it comes to getting a divorce. 😄

There’s got to be a name for these types.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Tell your wife she's boring af and you're sick of listening to her whine. She's too lazy to even find an interesting hobby. You can't make her happy - that has to come from within. 

Save yourself.


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

MCA123 said:


> She always says she wants connection. She says we don’t laugh, we don’t share inside jokes etc. We absolutely do laugh a lot but *I am pretty guarded with her after being repeatedly hurt by here when I open up*. Early on, I worked a lot but I’ve practically been retired for about 10 years. I own businesses etc but set my own schedule and don’t work very many hours.


Gently.... you do not trust your wife. You cannot assume responsibility for your wife's happiness, but you are responsible for telling her how to regain your trust. If she is unwilling to work with you on that, there is not much of a chance to repair the damage to the relationship.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, you're probably right, Jung_admirer.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Afft


MCA123 said:


> Yes, she actually had an emotional affair with someone who fits that bill about 3 years ago and I found out. She's admitted to me that when we were separated, she dated guys who were like this, but their lack of drive/ambition quickly started to annoy her  You can't win with her. She always wants what she can't have.


So after reading this, yep....... I think you’re wasting your life with her and would be happier with another. Exactly what is HER drive and ambition looking like, other than *****ing about her life to the man that has provided everything for her?

Did YOU date other people?


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

I did date around but wasn't looking for anything serious. I was actually quite surprised at my success in dating and had a good time, but tried not to get too close too quick. I met several great women who really had their sh*t together, but I longed for the days that our we (wife and I) and our kids were close as one unit. I was trying to find something that had already exited out the back door a few years earlier. Kids were very OK when we separated and I think they think we were a little crazy to get back together. As far as her drive and ambition, she says she wants to simplify her life, which means not working. When she was a SAHM, she admitted that she envied me and the respect I got with growing the businesses and wanted that for herself. The problem was that she didn't want to actually learn any craft or business first. She just wanted to start right in and have everyone envy her Girl-Boss lifestyle, but she soon realized that it's not as satisfying as she thought.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

MCA123 said:


> I did date around but wasn't looking for anything serious. I was actually quite surprised at my success in dating and had a good time, but tried not to get too close too quick. I met several great women who really had their sh*t together, but I longed for the days that our we (wife and I) and our kids were close as one unit. I was trying to find something that had already exited out the back door a few years earlier. Kids were very OK when we separated and I think they think we were a little crazy to get back together. As far as her drive and ambition, she says she wants to simplify her life, which means not working. When she was a SAHM, she admitted that she envied me and the respect I got with growing the businesses and wanted that for herself. The problem was that she didn't want to actually learn any craft or business first. She just wanted to start right in and have everyone envy her Girl-Boss lifestyle, but she soon realized that it's not as satisfying as she thought.


I’m impressed how she wants a man with drive and ambition, has one, yet is still unhappy.
She is a chronic discontent.
My personal view is to separate and never divorce her so she doesn’t get over half your wealth and never gets to play the big shot she hopes to play in life. Divorcing her is likely just what she wants.
She will never be happy.


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

We've actually legally separated and have our marriage settlement agreement done. She agreed to no alimony since we live off of investments and I don't earn a salary or have a job. I was happy to pay her half and be done with that part. After being legally separated and having the MSA done, the divorce part is pretty easy.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If all that’s been done already, why the original question? Second thoughts?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

MCA123 said:


> We've actually legally separated and have our marriage settlement agreement done. She agreed to no alimony since we live off of investments and I don't earn a salary or have a job. I was happy to pay her half and be done with that part. After being legally separated and having the MSA done, the divorce part is pretty easy.


You’ll be happier when you right your ship and cast off the anchor that’s been dragging for years...


----------



## MCA123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Openminded said:


> If all that’s been done already, why the original question? Second thoughts?


Sorry just saw this. We legally separated but were living together hoping to work it out. The separation agreement took the financial part out so we could have separate financial lives but work on our marriage. Definitely sounds strange to most, but we are very amicable 95% of the time. The effort on her part has never really come though when we were supposed to be working on our problems.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

MCA123 said:


> No prob! When I realized what was happening, I felt super anxious and jealous, but she begged me to not leave and she'd stop talking to him. *No sex, no meals, no Anniversary gift, nothing*...I feel like a chump typing this


And she’s a cheater after you giving her your whole life’s work.

you have been a chump, but YOU will likely find another person to be happy with.

I wish you a lot of luck. A good woman is hard to find, but easier than digging one up from the bottomless abyss that is your wife.


----------

